

Ask HN: My website is useful to me, but what would make it useful to you? - KevinMS

I took my old read-it-later site and added text search and tags, and its turning out to be handy, at least to me.  I'm having difficulty getting feedback because of such a small user base.<p>http://wheatt.com (wish I knew how to make that linky)
======
minalecs
1\. i don't think its a big deal for a site like yours to even ask for a
registration and verify. Just enter in a unique name and password and let
people go.

2\. Im trying to use your bookmark and its telling me i need to login, then
when i login it says wrong.. do i need to register my email first ?.. if this
is so.. I've already clicked away from your site, and forgotten about it.

3\. its confusing wheatt and links for later. which site am i using. just let
me use one.

I don't think tagging links and saving them is enough anymore. I just gmail
links to myself, enter in a bunch of keywords in the body, and put them under
a links label. Which pretty much does a much better job than what you're
doing.

Good luck.

~~~
KevinMS
Well you have to sign up before you use it. And it doesn't require
verification of email, thats why it says it ok to use a fake email address.

